# Island Range Hood?



## fromwithin (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi,
We our in the process of building our new home. We have designed the kitchen with an island 5'x5' with a 36" gas grill. We are looking for an Island Range hood. We are trying to keep the kitchen very modern looking, so the range hood we are looking for must hae a modern look as well as function properly.
The range hood that we like as of right now is the Futuro Futuro Symbol
http://www.futurofuturo.com/island_mounted_Symbol_52.html

But the problem is that it's only 36" wide. Everyone I have talked to says you need at least a 42" to catch the smoke/odour etc.. And its even harder for these types of Range Hood to catch the smoke because its flat underneath and not concaved.And unfortunately they only make a 36" or 48". I feel the 48" will look to huge over the Island??

Does anyone have a 36" Island Gas range? What hood are you using?

Any suggestions or comments will help.

Thank you


----------

